# Sharjah accommodation



## liquid8urn (Oct 7, 2008)

Anyone can give any feedback on apartment accommodation in Sharjah? What to expect from a 2-bed or 3-bedroom apartment? Thanks.


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

It depends on where the apartments are.
In Al Nahda and the Corniche area, there are some lovely apartments to be found...but there are also some shockers out there.

is there an area you are looking at?
We are in Sharjah- but are in a villa, so I can only give you opinions based on where friends live etc.


----------



## liquid8urn (Oct 7, 2008)

sgilli3 said:


> It depends on where the apartments are.
> In Al Nahda and the Corniche area, there are some lovely apartments to be found...but there are also some shockers out there.
> 
> is there an area you are looking at?
> We are in Sharjah- but are in a villa, so I can only give you opinions based on where friends live etc.


I don't know, my employer will be offering accommodation, but I don't have any details as yet and I am really curious as to what the apartments are like (let's assume it's a lovely one)!


----------

